# Help Identifying a locomotive.....



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking for some more information on this locomotive. Can some one shed some light? This model runs on 32MM track. No manufacturer stamps or logos I even opened it to look. However there is a Made in Korea sticker on the bottom. I have been able to identify that it has been slightly modified to run on a single point to point track with a 9V battery and will switch its direction when the double pole double throw switch gets triggered by a post along the track.

Also would like to know if anyone would recommend a simple sound system for this little guy. 

thanks!

Colin


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I suspect it is 1:19 scale running on 32mm track to represent 2ft gauge. Similar to a Baguley Drewry diesel from England.
Perhaps someone from the UK, where this scale/gauge is popular will know about this particular model.

Andrew


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Judging from its looks it looks like a German NS2 made by Babelsberg in Eastern Germany, I identified it from the Technomodel catalogue in HOf. The manufacturer of the model however is mystery to me.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm guessing it was set up for 'automatic' back and forth. That extended switch must have been a mechanical reverser.
John


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Garratt said:


> I suspect it is 1:19 scale running on 32mm track to represent 2ft gauge. Similar to a Baguley Drewry diesel from England.
> Perhaps someone from the UK, where this scale/gauge is popular will know about this particular model.
> 
> Andrew


Andrew,

Thank you for your help! I reached out to someone in the UK, I'm awaiting a response. 



du-bousquetaire said:


> Judging from its looks it looks like a German NS2 made by Babelsberg in Eastern Germany, I identified it from the Technomodel catalogue in HOf. The manufacturer of the model however is mystery to me.


Du,

Thank you very much! that helped a lot! I am reaching out to other people in the UK now and awaiting a response. I would love to have another one of these little guys! where did you identify this locomotive from?



Totalwrecker said:


> I'm guessing it was set up for 'automatic' back and forth. That extended switch must have been a mechanical reverser.
> John


John, 

Yes it has been modified for simple point to point service, this was done from the previous owner.


With all of you help I found a photo on google.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Considering the identified prototype as LKM Ns2f suggested by du-bousquetaire above I would ask in a European large scale train forum. Good luck in finding the manufacturer. Perhaps these models are common in Europe.






Some prototype specs are on the link below. I have pasted the image and translation here for our convenience.
http://hellertal.startbilder.de/bild/Deutschland~Dieselloks~Feldbahnloks/334845/eine-600mm-lkm-ns2f-diesel-feldbahnlok-am.html 










A 600mm LKM Ns2f diesel Feldbahnlok on 08/26/2013 at train hotel Wolkenstein (Saxony).

The locomotive in 1955 built by VEB Lokomotivbau Karl Marx Babelsberg (LKM) under the serial number 248646 and exhibited at the Milan fair, after that she went to the VEB clinker and brick plant Großräschen, plant White water until in the 1990s the forest railway Muskau eV WEM, White water came, 2002, she came to train hotel Selva.

The Type Ns 2 f of LKM was the successor of the type N s2 with the staff was dissatisfied because the slats dry clutches quickly worn and the drive chain had to be constantly tightened. Moreover, the speed with 8 km / h was quite tight.
Therefore LKM developed the Ns 2 f and set the first locomotive (serial number 48318) in 1952 at the Leipzig Fair before. Unlike the Ns 2, the axes were now driven by a reversing gear, jackshaft and coupling rods. The transmission was a third gear with a lamellar-disc dry clutch for speeds up to 14 km / h for the first two courses fin wet clutches and. This locomotive has a 30 hp water-cooled two-cylinder four-stroke V-diesel engine type 16 V 2 activists.
The Loc type has an electrical system and is designed for track widths 485-630 mm. From 1952 to 1959 550 copies were made. She was one of the most popular light railway locomotives in the GDR.

Technical specifications:
Axle formula: B-dm
Track width: 600 mm
Length over buffers: 3040 mm
Height: 2,300 mm (with cab)
Width: 1,400 mm
Overall Wheelbase: 1,050 mm
Smallest bef. Radius: 12 m
Gross weight: 6.2 t
Maximum speed: 14 km / hr (3 speed levels 04/08/14 km / h)
Installed power: 30 PS
Driving wheel diameter: 500 mm
Engine Type: 16 V 2 activists
Engine type: Water-cooled two-cylinder four-stroke V-diesel engine
Rated speed: 1500 / min
Power transmission: Blind shaft and rod
Fuel capacity: 50 l
Translation stages: 3
Brake: Brake lever throw










Andrew


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Andrew,


Thank you for the information! I really appreciate it! Second question is any one recommend a DC powered simple sound system that doesn't really need a horn or other sounds but just the diesel sound?

Thanks!

Colin


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Colin, you really need to give an approximate budget for sound. You usually get what you pay.
I remember seeing a sound board that was reasonably priced that had an excellent rattle start to it but it evades me at the moment. 
There are some suggestions here: Sound system for USA Mighty Moe Loco

With the specs above, what scale do you figure the model is? 

Andrew


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Garratt said:


> Colin, you really need to give an approximate budget for sound. You usually get what you pay.
> I remember seeing a sound board that was reasonably priced that had an excellent rattle start to it but it evades me at the moment.
> There are some suggestions here: Sound system for USA Mighty Moe Loco
> 
> ...


Andrew,

The space I have inside is pretty small... so I might actually pass on the sound, but I was considering the Phoenix P14. its not a priority at the moment. just wanted to ask if there are products that I am unaware of. 

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

How about the whole train in HOf (6mm gauge)? You could have it as a garden railway for your garden railway!


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

ntpntpntp said:


> How about the whole train in HOf (6mm gauge)? You could have it as a garden railway for your garden railway!


HA! 

Nick this is great!

have a look at the Tippers that I have along with it. 

























- Colin


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

*Resolved!!!*

Thanks for everyones help across 3 different forums,

Simon from Anything Narrow Gauge in the UK was able to identify the model and here it is!

These were built in Korea for a company called Car and Locomotive Shop 1/19.2mm Critter German diesel and V tip cars Brass, Factory painted. 1.25" gauge.
Attached is a plate of one of there loco’s. As far as we can tell they are now out of business. 

However after researching the manufacturer Boo-Rim still has a website, but Car and Locomotive Shop is done for. 

Thank you Simon!

- Colin


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Colin, mystery solved but just to wrap it up can you determine the actual scale from the specs? Being a European prototype perhaps they are 1:22.5. Those metal V dumps are very nice too.

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Colin, that was quite an easy one actually... You should have asked me. The locomotives and v-dump cars (in three colours) were built in 2003 for Henry Bultmann of Car & Locomotive Shop (www.car-locomotive.com - now defunct). This was Mr Bultmann's one and only exercise in larger scales. I guess this is why he chose scale 1:19.2 to follow the precision he was used to in smaller scales (up to O gauge). I believe that Henry retired a few years ago, altough you might still try to reach him by phone: http://www.newjerseydirectory.co/bu...anies/374301/car-and-locomotive-shop/9240454/

Anyway, pity about the switch mounted on this loco you have, as I would be willing to buy it from you assuming you want to part with it. I have several v-dump cars which I got directly from Henry and later from other sources. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi PS when you decide to phone Henry, please ask him if he still has such a loco for me, perhaps the last one;-)...


----------

